# Chyves (Bhyve): How connect different virtual disks on different ZFS pools to the same guest?



## BonHomme (Nov 11, 2016)

I recently started playing with the Chyves Bhyve front manager. And I must say, I love it. For me it is stable enough to use it for my website.

So on my server I use two pools. One pool called "rpool" which runs on SSD drives and which I use for my FreeBSD 11.0 OS, applications etc. And also for my Chyves (Bhyve) guests. In this case a CentOS7 guest

And another pool called "bigpool" wich runs on several HDD's which I use for data
storage, like databases, video's and documents etc.

So the logic thing to do should be to install CentOS on a virtual disk on "rpool" and create another virtual disk on the "bigpool" for the data.

But as far as I know with Chyves I can only install my Chyves Guest on a virtual disk in one pool. Either on my "rpool" or on the "bigpool"
But for my Chyves "guest" I can not find a way to create a virtual disk on "rpool" for my programs and another virtual disk on "bigpool" for my data.

Is there anybody here who knows how to do this?

In the Chyves manual it says there can be multiple pools. But it is not clear to me if this means multiple virtual disks on different pools for the same guest? And if so, it does not explain how to connect different virtual disks on different pools to the same guest.


----------



## ABV (Nov 11, 2016)

According to chyve's documentation, you need to do this manually. If you create it in the right folder it gets attached when the VM boots. From here:


> To create a sparse raw image run: truncate -s 16G /chyves/<pool>/guests/<guest>/img/<image-name>


----------



## epijunkie (Jun 17, 2017)

BonHomme, thanks, glad you like using chyves.

So [FONT=Courier New]chyves(8)[/FONT] does allow for multiple pools to be used but not for an individual guest*. [FONT=Courier New]chyves(8)[/FONT] expects all the data for a single guest to be contained on one pool, or more specifically one dataset.

*That said, there is limited support for raw images files (instead of ZVols), you may be able to setup symlink or mount to that location ([FONT=Courier New]/chyves/<pool>/guests/<guest>/img[/FONT]) from another pool. I haven't tested nor really considered it when it was written but it should work.

I have added clarification to the docs for future inquiries on the subject. Any other feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------

